# Backing up my GTA IV game save



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Basically I have been forced to reinstall windows vista and I would like to backup my GTA IV save, so once I have reinstalled windows and GTA i can continue where I left off

Ive attempted this before, and followed someone's method, but I was unable to get it working, and had to start from the beginning, which I dont want to repeat, cos this would be a 4th time starting from scratch 

Anyways, can anyone offer any advice on how I should backup my save so I can use again on my fresh vista installation

Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Vista: C:\Users\YourUserName\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames

XP: C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\Application Data\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames

Application Data and its subfolders are hidden, so go to Tools > Folder Options in Windows Explorer, click the View tab and 'Show hidden files and folders'.

Copy the saved games to a flash drive, floppy or CD. After you've reinstalled the game, copy the files back to the GTAIV\savegames folder.


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks although it sounds similar to what i did last time, must of made a mistake somewhere, ahwell I'll try it anyways

oh, slightly off topic, but since we are on the topic of GTA IV; is there a difference performance wise between running it on XP and Vista?

my rig: (if that helps)

Phenom x4 9950 BE (3ghz overclocked)
4GB OCZ 800mhz RAM
ATI HD 4850 1 GB

I have most of the settings on high (the setting below the max) and draw distance to 0 but im still gettin around 20fps  would changing the OS make a noticable difference?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have the new patches installed? They make a huge difference in performance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I play it using 32bit XP with 2gb 800MHz RAM, dual core E6850 CPU underclocked from 3GHz to 2.4GHz, GeForce 8800GT 512mb with graphics setings on high or very high with draw distance 35 and shadows 5. It uses about 450mb of the video memory and I get over 40fps with no lag.

I've never used Vista so I'm not sure about its GTA4 performance, but your system should be able to get much higher framerates, even at very high settings.


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah i have the latest patches installed

im quite disappointed with the performance - i get the same with crysis aswell, ahwell looking into getting a hd 4850x2, hopefully that'll give me a significantly better framerate...

might try a 32bit windows, see if tht will make a difference


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you do get a 4850x2 I would say to get a corsair 750w or higher

With my Computer and everything set on High with default shadows and draw distance at 35 I use up around 850mb of my Vram. I have 896mb of ram on GTX 260.

I think it has to do with Directx10 but it looks really pretty compared to the Xbox 360 version.


----------

